# Froggy went a Morton



## SilvrBck (Sep 8, 2003)

If you are a newb to pipe smoking then you owe it to yourself to buy a tin of this tobacco. I have a modest little collection of tins and this one has a prized spot on the shelf. I love the artwork, love the tin aroma, but most importantly, I absolutely love this smoke. Very sweet and fragrant. Almost perfumy. I find it different than all the other English mixtures I've tried. The body seems to be in the medium range and the room note is light and aromatic. This is a very well known tobacco and I can see why. It has also spawned many siblings in the line which I may now have to try. The original that started it all is only $7 for a 50gram tin at KnoxCigar. Pick some up already!!! p

http://www.knoxcigar.com/fm.html

SB

Edit: Oops, out of stock at Knox! Sorry guys. Cup o' Joes has it for $8.50.


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

I like this tobacco and I've never bothered to find out, but it tastes like it's been cased to me.


----------



## Ultravox (Jan 4, 2007)

This one is on the list for my next order from 4noggins. Pity he only carries the 100g tins.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

Pipesandcigars.com has the Frog morton 50g tin sampler for $26.92

As for original Frog Morton, although I know it is popular here, I just think there are much better English blends to be had, but I DO love Frog Morton Across the Pond


----------



## Ultravox (Jan 4, 2007)

Mad Hatter said:


> Pipesandcigars.com has the Frog morton 50g tin sampler for $26.92


'tis a shame that their international shipping prices would bump up any potential orders that I may place with them.

Approximate Cost USD:$33.75 & Each Additional Pound:$5.00.

I ordered a couple of tins and a few 2oz pouches of bulk from Rich @ 4noggins for under $15 USD, which makes up for his slightly higher item costs.


----------



## SilvrBck (Sep 8, 2003)

Mad Hatter said:


> As for original Frog Morton, although I know it is popular here, I just think there are much better English blends to be had...


Such as? I've only had a few English blends and the FM has been way better than all of the others I've tried. Just something about its flavor that hits the spot. I'd like to look into some frog beaters. 

SB


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

SilvrBck said:


> Such as? I've only had a few English blends and the FM has been way better than all of the others I've tried. Just something about its flavor that hits the spot. I'd like to look into some frog beaters.
> 
> SB


Such as Samuel Gawith. They produce tons of English tobaccos. In my opinion anything that has a better balance between the VAs and the Latakia is better. I think the Vas in this are dull. I have to admit that the latakia in Frog is good but I can't really taste anything but latakia and some semi-flavorless tobaccos that add not much at all except to dilute the flavor of latakia. I think these near flavorless Vas are pretty common in McClelland tabacs, or atleast in the ones I have smoked. Its just my opinion even though I'm not in the majority on this one. Know what I mean? As for alternatives try SG Balkan Flake and McC Howling wolf. Both are excellent with well a balanced sweetness to back the latakia. Can't think of any others at the moment, but I just wasn't too impressed with Frog. Too much like Nightcap and some other Dunhill stuff I've tried.


----------



## TimB (May 18, 2006)

Frog was the first tobacco I ever smoked. I enjoyed it immensly but the second bowl I ever had was Esoterica Penzance. I have tried frog a couple of times since, but ever since Penzance, the frog pales in comparison.

My favorite English tobaccos are Eso Penzance, GL Pease Westminster and Eso Margate. On the Blakan side It is Compton's Macedonian and Balkan Sobranie.

In my opinion these are all superior in terms of complextiy and overall enjoyment. Keep in mind that taste is ephemeral!


----------



## a.paul (Jan 17, 2007)

Huh...I thought I was the only person alive who thought Frog was a little...ahem...overrated.
Nice to know I'm not alone.

Compton's Macedonian is fabulous. C&D Engine 99 isn't too bad either. Much more flavorful and complex than Frog Morton--to me.

YMMV.


----------



## TimB (May 18, 2006)

I'll have to give Engine 99 a look!


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

a.paul said:


> Huh...I thought I was the only person alive who thought Frog was a little...ahem...overrated.
> Nice to know I'm not alone.
> 
> Compton's Macedonian is fabulous. C&D Engine 99 isn't too bad either. Much more flavorful and complex than Frog Morton--to me.
> ...


I was a huge supporter of frog morton when I first got started but it has really faded on me, not as good as I thought it was a couple months ago, a lot of English blends are a lot better than the regular frog morton. I do really like the fmotb a lot still but will go with what a. paul says it is overrated. Also with what Croatan said I also believe it is cased a little bit. I have been meaning to place an order for some of the compton's stuff, it all sounds great.


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

I personally prefer the Arcadia blend by McC over the Frog. One of my favorite blends.


----------



## mcdevster (May 31, 2008)

I have tried frog morton on the town a couple of times with mixed results...
The first time I smoked it I loved the flavor.. after that it has been a downhill experience.. Sometimes to be quite frank it tastes awful to me..
and I like latakia - so I'm not quite sure what to make of it..


----------



## mcdevster (May 31, 2008)

well my last few smokes of fmott using the frank method have been pretty pleasant.. I think it is just a more difficult tobacco to smoke.. it tends to smoke a little wet (probably due to the casing) and because of its mellow flavor it is tempting to smoke it too fast... but I think it is growing on me.


----------

